# Tuning an oldAllen compound



## arrowchucker222 (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a 1970( 1st model) brand new Allen compound. It was never shot until I got it it. Trying to shoot 3 under B.B. 28” draw, Right hand 50# peak, 38# at letoff. When I use arrows that get good flight and seem proper spine they hit 6-8 left. Full length 1916/ 125 pts fly well, 1813 with a 56 gr target pt do well also. Nice groups but left. I’m using a Hoyt hunter rest on it right now. Shot my first deer with a 1972 model but was using sights back then. Any ideas?
Arrowchucker out


----------



## mikegallo (Nov 14, 2008)

Put it away, save it for a keepsake.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Put a sight back on & relieve the stress. Main problem no wear near center shot.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

arrowchucker222 said:


> I have a 1970( 1st model) brand new Allen compound. It was never shot until I got it it. Trying to shoot 3 under B.B. 28” draw, Right hand 50# peak, 38# at letoff. When I use arrows that get good flight and seem proper spine they hit 6-8 left. Full length 1916/ 125 pts fly well, 1813 with a 56 gr target pt do well also. Nice groups but left. I’m using a Hoyt hunter rest on it right now. Shot my first deer with a 1972 model but was using sights back then. Any ideas?
> Arrowchucker out


What does a bareshaft do? Even poorly tuned fletched arrows will group well and you really can't "tune" off of visualized arrow flight. Too many things can happen that trick the eye when an arrow is literally moving faster than your mind can track it.


----------



## toxoph (Mar 24, 2005)

I too have a 1st gen Allen, looks like something that was assembled at the local ACE Hardware store! Its part of my out-of-control bow collection! 

Those arrows seem way too weak. Its possible to get good tuning with off center setup. I'd try stiffer arrows, somewhere around 2117-2312. My guess is a bareshaft test will be scary and confirm they are too weak. 

Mine is the one on right, 7306


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I also have 1 like the one on the right. If any one is interested please PM me. Thanks


----------

